# Best caulk for showers???



## HS345

gideond said:


> Nope used the product just as directions say to. Even used the primer for it to be sure on the last one. All those tubes were from the same case though so I'm starting to wonder if maybe it was a bad batch of product. Daltile seems to be keeping this stuff on the shelf for years before selling it. I'm not saying the whole seal has failed in either case, just that the outside edge has lost adhesion. The seal all the way back into the wall is still intact.


I didn't even know there was a primer available for Latasil, there is, I looked it up. :biggrin: Personally, I wouldn't use it unless it was an unusual situation, or it was spec'd by an architect or builder.

On a brand new shower build, I simply wipe the changes of plane real good with a clean dry towel, and sweep up any sand with the shop vac. On a re-caulk, I wipe the changes of plane with alcohol after cleaning them real good. 

If the edge is peeling up it sounds to me like you tooled it to a fine feather edge. 

It could be out of date, I believe shelf life is one year from date of manufacture. There should be a date code somewhere on the tube. Dal should know better than to sell out of date stock, but you never know.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

HS345 said:


> I didn't even know there was a primer available for Latasil, there is, I looked it up. :biggrin: Personally, I wouldn't use it unless it was an unusual situation, or it was spec'd by an architect or builder.
> 
> On a brand new shower build, I simply wipe the changes of plane real good with a clean dry towel, and sweep up any sand with the shop vac. On a re-caulk, I wipe the changes of plane with alcohol after cleaning them real good.
> 
> If the edge is peeling up it sounds to me like you tooled it to a fine feather edge.
> 
> It could be out of date, I believe shelf life is one year from date of manufacture. There should be a date code somewhere on the tube. Dal should know better than to sell out of date stock, but you never know.


Primer was news to me as well. I'm not sayin you are wrong, but I have always tooled with my finger...never had a problem - especially with Latasil. Been back to a few of them years later and it looks as good as the day it was done. Maybe I've been lucky. I do wipe everything down with alcohol prior to caulking. I've tried using popsicle sticks, little rubber scrapers, etc. I can't seem to get as good of a job as my index finger :laughing:


----------



## HS345

It's okay to tool with your finger as long as you don't mush down so hard as to create that fine feather edge of silicone. Some of us are talented enough to tool with our fingers, some of us are talented enough to run a nice bead right outta the gun.

Truth be told, I can usually run a pretty good bead right outta the gun, but we all have an occasional hiccup. When I do, I use a little spit on......wait for it......my finger, to smooth out the booger. Does that make me a hypocrite? :whistling

Here's a little trick I'll share with you, it is a great tooling device. Can ya guess what it is?


----------



## Tom Struble

you guys:no:tooling your caulk in the shower:shifty:


----------



## HS345

tomstruble said:


> you guys:no:tooling your caulk in the shower:shifty:


Yes, I've always commented on how naturally the CAULK tube fits in my hand. :whistling


----------



## Frankwhoa

*Use tape*

Its a little time consuming but I tape both sides and then tool with my finger or a putty knife/five in one. Then pull the tape. You have to get it down to a feather edge though along the tape edge or the caulk may "pull up" on you and look funny. Using tape allows me to cover any edges that are not cut perfect in the corners of the shower. Saves me time from having to be so exact in my cuts as the caulk overlaps the edges but adds time on the taping side. 

Not feathering it out is a new one to me. I would also say 100% silicone is a must but I use custom color matching siliconized caulk that goes with their polyblend 95% of the time unless its commercial or specified. 

If you get a good seal on a clean joint then you should be fine. Also make sure there is not too much movement in your substrate/tile, this will definitely break the seal and allow water/mold to present itself. Caulk will only "flex" so much and if you can push on the tile and see it move then the caulk probably wont flex 'that' much!!


----------

